# Do most people with FMS and IBS have "C" more than "D?"



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

My guess would be yes because this disease seems to slow everything down, however if one were to get an infection of some kind, then I think that it could switch to "D", say for instance a bacterial over-growth was untreated. What do you think?


----------



## lashes77 (Jan 16, 2001)

I know I've had the D type all along. Might have a lot to do with not enough "good" sleep, like most other things in Fibro. I know our GI doc tells both me and my boyfriend (who has Crohn's), that getting enough sleep is almost as important to people with intestinal problems as staying on the proper diet. This has to do with your body repairing itself atnight, and especially the intestines (and muscles, as it is in most Fibro cases). But, I have changed to C type it seems. I think this is more because of the medicines I am taking, and their drying effects, as i have also been very dehydrated and having dry mouth, eyes, and decreased sweating.This is just my case, as I tohught I'd share the tiny bit of info I do know. I know this won't apply to all others, or even ANY others, but sharing is what we're here for in case our stories can help others.Aimee L.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2001)

I have more the D type. OR soft BMS. I have about 2 every am. The other day after eating a BBQ rich in meat, patato salad, bread etc. I got such pains and cramps about 1am. I just had to wait it our in bathroom. Very bad. I think it might of been the cold slaw bc I was the only one who ate it. No one else got stomache cramps. For a long time Pepto Bismo was my best friend. Now i take zanat at night. ------------------Just breathe, you never know what tommorrow will bring.


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Moldie:I am one of those Fm'ers who have © more than (d). I get the urge to go, but nothing happens. I find that if I eat too much sugar foods I'm in big trouble. Must be the the candida thing. I also notice that if I eat the wrong foods (too much dairy) and if I'm stressed I can go the exact opposite and get severe cramps and spend the day on the toilet. I guess I'm a glutton for punishment, because I like to eat different foods, but I end up paying the consequences after. The other thing I notice is if I overeat my stomach starts hurting. I wonder how many people on this board have had an ulcer (h. pylori). I was diagnosed with a duodenal ulcer in l985 and in l986 I came down with fm (although they didn't diagnose me until l992).


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

I have CFS & IBS. I am more a D type, but with Remeron & calcium I alternate between D and C. Please take a look at some of the posts on the IBS forum for why IBS C and D occurs. It's to do with wrong-communication between the brain and the gut - i.e. the central nervous system which is affected in FMS and CFS.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Thanks for responding. Perhaps some of the brain gut response is in response to food sensitivity reaction or an infection. I feel absolutely awful today. Yesterday, I ate foods I had no business eating at my niece's shower. I had salads of all sorts with who knows what all was in them and punch and cake as well. I had this Sat. as well, after eating out Fri. night, but I felt so good on Sun. I got back my wonderful Proctalgia Faux symptom (which translates to having a pain in the patoot), as well as abdominal pain that follows painful straining with stooling. I have been extremely constipated of late. After I strain passing the hard pebbles, then the soft stooling comes. The post- abdominal and rectal pain lasts for several hours afterwards. This is a real let down for me, because I have been making plans to go back to work and have been handing in applications since I had all of May without symptoms. Now, I wonder how far I will make it into the work world.







Maybe I can swallow a bee and ask him to wait and sting me in my lower intestine when he gets there!


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

Moldie, the food sensitivity in IBS seems to be more down to an immune response. Yah, I know, complicated! MikeNL is the person to ask about this. I don't know if the immune response is regulated (or rather not regulated) by the brain-gut pathway. ------------------susanIBS D/C type & M.E/CFS


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

It is complicated, but does it also turn your stool into a pale yellow color? This might be that the candida is prevalent, or some other organ is not functioning right to pass the bile. I was trying to cut down my Diflucan to one tab a week again instead of two. Maybe I should stick to the two or perhaps should give the Nystatin a try now. He gave me a prescription for that too this last time in case I wanted to try it instead of the Diflucan if I was concerned about my liver. I have an appointment with a new GP in June, and a new GI in August (first either could get me in). I want them to check my liver enzymes again and perhaps do a gallbladder function test, pancreatic enzyme test, and a fructose intolerance test. I had some double-blinded provocative sublingual testing and found out some of my major irritants. I was not being careful to avoid them at the shower, although I took small portions.


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

Moldie, you've just made my day without realising it. Finally I have found someone else with a pale yellow stool!!!!!This could be down to extra bile, eating pale coloured foods. Or, it could just be normal. Although 'brown' is considered the normal colour, it really does vary a lot from person to person. There is a thread on this on the IBS discussion forum, try searching for it. ------------------susanIBS D/C type & M.E/CFS


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Hi Moldie!I'm in agreement with you. That's exactly how I am. Much more C than D; especially now that I'm considered "healed" from the surgeries a year ago. I must be very careful or I get major C. Ugh!!Good to hear from you!Karen


----------



## mamamia (Jan 21, 2000)

Hi friends!I am a "D" type through and through. Caltrate has helped me soooo much, I only take my prescription when I am really nervous about an upcoming event and worry myself into an "accident." Day to day though the Caltrate helps.I also watch my diet like a hawk. I went to a shower a few weeks back, everything was loaded with creamy sauces and seafood. I am extremely lactose intolerant and fish gives me D and GERD! All I ate was Triscuits and strawberries!! Then went home and ate.I find a multiple enzyme helps me with cabbage and other hard to digest foods that give me gas from h--l and indigestion. I know there is a connection to FM and all these other auto-immune type conditions, but I really feel we just have to know our own bodies, stick with what works both psychologically, physically and yes spiritually, whatever your spiritual thing is.Oh well, I'm falling off the soap box now.love to all, mama-PS I haven't gotten much feedback from my recipes that I sent out to some of you friends, Good, bad, the worst? I'd like to know. E-mail me directly, okay.


----------



## atp (Jan 18, 2001)

I am very definitely a D-type. No C in years and years, but lots of D! My intestines seem to be a bit hyperactive...


----------

